# .NET framework 3.0 ??



## nobuyuki (Feb 7, 2007)

a Question or two regarding the .net framework 3.0 if any of you guys here are .net programmers --

I heard that in .NET 3.0, Windows Presentation Foundation has replaced GDI+ as the graphics drawing routines.  Is this entirely true?  

I also heard that WPF is hardware accelerated -- is this true?  Does it require Vista to do that, or is .NET 3.0 the same between XP and Vista?

Should I consider switching my program's architecture from GDI+ based to WPF based?  (I've only been programming the foundations of the app so far, and the final engine isn't written)

Answers or even insight into any of this stuff would be appreciated.... thanks a bunch


----------



## Zippo (Feb 7, 2007)

Its like fuckin directx10, it only comes with the new OS to be able to play better, and ill bet it uses mainly those features or itll run shitty on dx9 based systems. UG!! Save us from this mass need to spend our asses off and "upgrade"!!  >>.<<

-Z


----------



## Nitro (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, if its all hardware accelerated (including forms, controls etc) then it's gonna be a Vista thing using Aero and most likely rely on DX10.


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 7, 2007)

I should note that the framework does support XP SP2....... so at the very least zippo's ascertation isn't correct -- do you guys know this for a fact that the hardware acceleration is tied to the OS?

Edit:  I found this on WPF, keep the links coming  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Presentation_Foundation


----------



## sad_kathras (Feb 7, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I heard that in .NET 3.0, Windows Presentation Foundation has replaced GDI+ as the graphics drawing routines.Â Â Is this entirely true?Â Â



It's not a replacement, just another option. GDI+ and Windows Forms are still there and they still work just fine. In fact, .NET 3.0 is really just .NET 2.0 + WinFX assemblies. The runtime version is still 2.0.30577 or whatever that last number is.



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I also heard that WPF is hardware accelerated -- is this true?Â Â Does it require Vista to do that, or is .NET 3.0 the same between XP and Vista?



WPF is hardware accelerated on Vista only. Since XP's video driver model and internal rendering engine are more lax than Vista's, they couldn't hardware accelerate it.



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Should I consider switching my program's architecture from GDI+ based to WPF based?Â Â (I've only been programming the foundations of the app so far, and the final engine isn't written)



Personally, I only understand GDI+. The WPF rendering model is still a bit strange and mysterious to me. But know that a WPF app will run faster on Vista because of the acceleration there. I don't know if it will run slower on XP, you'll have to benchmark that yourself.

_Microsoft Fanboy, away! *whoosh*_


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 7, 2007)

thanks dudestar!


----------

